# Need Extreme V wing



## BK Hammer (Aug 10, 2008)

Bent and pretty much destroyed my driver side extension wing this morning. Seeing if anyone has one or knows anybody that has one for sale. Thank you


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Pictures of carnage are a must...


----------



## BK Hammer (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey ya go.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

It's possible that someone with welding skills could fix that back up; they could use the passenger side wing as a reference for measurements and how it should look.


----------



## BK Hammer (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes of course it can be repaired. Just thought I’d see if I could find a used one or a used pair before I started in.


----------

